# Rimless 17gal tank aquascaping



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice work! Good idea on the rocks to help get them sink and become water-logged. Awesome pics.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

#4 sand blasting sand works great over an UGF. You would only need enough to make a layer of it on top of the filter. What you have there on top of it may give you a problem being too small. If so check/w a sand blasting yard. The would likely give you a 2g bucket of it or half a 5g bucket. Looks like Pea Gravel only smaller.









I had a piece of driftwood which sank, but would not let me place if facing the way I wanted it because of one part wanting to stay on the top. I took a 1/16th drill bit and drilled a few holes in it and that seemed to speed up the soaking process.
The tiny size of the holes is not distracting as it looks like those worm holes often in wood already.

BTW: Will be watching this one as I do 10g tanks and want to see what you use for the plants as I always have issues getting plants small enough to look in proportion.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the great suggestions. I gotta drill some holes on the driftwood to let it sink faster. Anyway. I moved the the scape to the right a bit and put some plants in. Got my Echinodorus Parviflorus daughter plant, buce and Fissident in. Also tried a small bunch of anubias nana petite


































I have a SS Skimmer filter running to remove all the dirt on the surface as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Picture of the right side with the Echinodorus Parviflorus and 2 buces plant









A few more plants ready to be in:

























































Bucephalandra is a beauty !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Those Frog bit may come in handy. That light I'm not familiar/w but the Planted+ is too high for that tank without at least DIY CO2. But...the frog bit can cover more aria and cut it down for you. They do hang rather long(10-13"down)but then you can throw out the larger ones after they make babies for you.
The Fissidens like current..keeps dirt from settling on them.
If that part of the wood which is close to the front is part of, then oh well. But if separate you might move it off the glass. You won't be able to get the glass clean in front of it.
BTW, does that spray bar come/w that particular filter ?


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

That's exactly what I'm thinking about the Planted+. I need to DIY something to raise up the light so it won't get too much in the tank. And also want to keep the floaters under control.

The spray bar did come with the Eheim filter when I open the box. I don't know should I use the spray bar or not. It spreads out evenly but can be too strong for the shrimps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

After almost 3 weeks of set up and maintenance, seems like my tank are getting close to the cycle point:

NO3 test - Left is this tank, right is from my high-tech planted tank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Perhaps you could fill in that aria to the right of the wood/w a bush type plant to cut some of it over there so they could have a haven. Or would it fit across the end ?
If the tank is close enough to the wall a couple of bookshelf type hangars on the wall
can work to support the light from...Home Depot.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

I was thinking of making the finnex riser like one of the member have done which look very sleek.

Planting are still in process but I got a batch of golden shrimps with golden back to try on. The PH is stay around 6 so not ideal for the shrimps. Once I settle with my bee shrimps, I'll move these neos to a different tank










































Gotta love those yellow neos! Do you have any experiences keeping them in a low PH tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice and simple! I like it! Give it time to mature and grow out, along with other plants being added and it should turn out awesome!


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

3 weeks after:











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Love the shrimp xD why do you have the plants attached to the lava rock? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Pretty tank! If anything, I'd move the spray bar up towards the water surface for some movement, other than that, looks like a nice start.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

treyLcham said:


> Love the shrimp xD why do you have the plants attached to the lava rock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! Those are bucephalandra plants. So I can either tie on woods or rocks. I don't want to deal with too much stems plants or heavy roots that grow fast in this tank. So buces seem like a good choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> Pretty tank! If anything, I'd move the spray bar up towards the water surface for some movement, other than that, looks like a nice start.



Thanks! I twisted the spray bar's holes up. The Eheim 2213 is running like a horse lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

1 and a half month after set up




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

2 months after set up.









Borneowild Bee Balls

















CBS joined in after 3 weeks and 4 are berried now


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking great!


----------



## MikeDVB (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice - I like it.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

kman said:


> Looking great!





MikeDVB said:


> Very nice - I like it.



Thank you! They've been carrying eggs for almost 3 weeks now. Babies should be out anytime soon. Excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeDVB (Feb 10, 2015)

What are the bee balls?


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

2 months ago I bought 20+ CRS and 10+ CBS (all SS-SSS grade)...
1 month later 6 of the CBS started carrying eggs...
Last week, I found babies everywhere (about 20+ babies shrimps) and they are: blue bolts, shadow panda, golden, CRS/CBS and probably some different types...
Now I have a mischlings tank [emoji19][emoji19]...very suprised but more happy [emoji5]️[emoji5]️ when I see almost 4-5 baby shadow panda running around


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Really love the last shrimp!!!!! What ever it is I'll take it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

treyLcham said:


> Really love the last shrimp!!!!! What ever it is I'll take it lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The last time I counted, I have around 5-6 of that shadow pandas. But they're still very tiny, gotta wait until they get bigger [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

These momma love to be pregnant again


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Youngs and adults!!!


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Beautiful tank.

What kind of fern is in the 3rd to last pic?


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Kntry said:


> Beautiful tank.
> 
> What kind of fern is in the 3rd to last pic?



Those are moss in the pic


----------

